# Fullface oder Halbschale im Wald?



## Jesh (24. August 2016)

Servus,

meine Frage ist durchaus ernstgemeint denn eigentlich hielt ich nen Fullface für mich persönlich übertrieben.

Nachdem ich mich heute aber derart abgelegt habe das ich schrammen auf Stiirn und Nacken habe und mein Helm drei fette Dellen und 4 Brüche aufweist denke ich jetzt ernsthaft darüber nach mit Fullface zu fahren. Wär ich auf der Fresse gelandet wäre das ziemlich unschön ausgegangen.

Ich muss dazu sagen das meine Fahrweise dementsprechend ist. Ich bin ziemlich schnell unterwegs und eigentlich auch kontroliert. Allerdings hatte ich heute bei nem 1m drop den ich mit c.a. 35 km/h angefahren habe vergessen, das Lockout der Gabel zu lösen. Was dazu geführt hat (glaub ich zumindest) das ich über den Lenker, den Abhang runter und auf nen Baumstamm geknallt bin. Mir is zum Glück nix weiter passiert. Nen fetten Bluterguss am Schienbein und ein paar Schrammen.

Jetzt meine Frage.. haltet ihr es in manchen Fällen für angebracht auch im Wald nen Fullface zu tragen?


lg


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (25. August 2016)

Erst ein Mal gute Besserung! Hast Glück gehabt dass nicht mehr passiert ist!

Sollte eigentlich alles an deinem eigenem Ermessen liegen.. wenn du sagst du fühlst dich mit FF sicherer und besser aufgehoben dann -> FF!


Was mich aber auch noch sehr interessieren würde wäre ein Bild von deinem Helm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. August 2016)

Split-Helm a la Bell Super 2R oder Uvex Jakyll Hde oder der neue Giro Switchblade.
Musst ja nichtmal allzu schnell sein, wenn du mit dem Gesicht voraus auf einem Stein landest, wirds teuer.


----------



## Jesh (25. August 2016)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Erst ein Mal gute Besserung! Hast Glück gehabt dass nicht mehr passiert ist!
> 
> Sollte eigentlich alles an deinem eigenem Ermessen liegen.. wenn du sagst du fühlst dich mit FF sicherer und besser aufgehoben dann -> FF!
> 
> ...


 
Danke! 

Hier die Bilder


----------



## jochjuma (25. August 2016)

Bei solchen Bildern wird mir immer ganz mulmig zumute.


----------



## AndreasHN (25. August 2016)

Alter Schwede, da hast Du aber Glück gehabt! Das sieht schon übel aus 
Ich habe den Super2R den ich auf "normalen" Touren mit meiner Frau und Freunden auf Tourenrädern ohne Kinnteil fahre. Ansonsten steck ich das Ding drann... EIGENTLICH sollte es immer drann sein, denn so eine halbe Mütze kann auch auf der normalen Straße zuwenig sein, wenn man pech hat. Das der Super2R nicht so "stabil" ist wie ein richtiger Fullface Helm war mir klar, aber ich denke ich habe eine gute Zwischenlösung gefunden.


----------



## Jesh (25. August 2016)

Die Empfehlungen des Super2R sind gut. Hatte den Helm vor längerer Zeit mal in Erwägung gezogen. Gekauft und zurückgegeben.
(Anmerkung: Im Laden. Mit einer "super" Beratung von nem Verkäufer. Helmverschluss nicht mal zugemacht und gemeint JaJa der passt perfekt. Zuhause hab ich ihn in Ruhe durchgetestet und festgestellt das ich ihn, mit gut eingestelltem Kinnriehmen bis über die Stirn drücken kann)

Im Auge hab ich bis jetzt 4 Helme:

Urge - Drift							 80€					930g
Giro - Cypher						 190€				   1250g
O'Neal - Fury RL					120€					990g
O'Neal - Warp Fidlock			140€					900g


----------



## demlak (25. August 2016)

jochjuma schrieb:


> Bei solchen Bildern wird mir immer ganz mulmig zumute.


Sieht zwar böse aus.. aber gerade weil er seinen job gemacht hat..


----------



## greifswald (25. August 2016)

Was angebracht ist, sollte dir egal sein - deine Gesundheit zählt. Bis vor kurzem war ich auch nur mit RR-Helm unterwegs - und wurde (durch fehlplazierte Honks) eines besseren belehrt ;-)

"Echter" Fullface wäre mir für Touren im Wald zu warm und unbequem. Wenn es dich nicht stört: Auf jeden Fall einen richtigen Fullface kaufen!

Andernfalls eben einen der o.g. Kombihelme (leider z.T: nicht lieferbar). Den Bell Mips 2R habe ich an den Wangenpolstern aufgepolstert - seitdem ist es der mit Abstand am besten sitzende Helm! Den Kopf wird er nicht wesentlich besser schützen - deine Zähne vermutlich schon.

Ich habe mir dennoch nach langer Suche (wg Kopfform) einen echten Fullface zugelegt - und am ersten Tag des Einsatzes zerbrochen. Ich befürchte der Bell hätte diesen Sturz nicht so gut abgefangen.

Es gibt (u.a. online) diverse Tests zu Helmen, hiernach kann man sich richten - letztendlich muss er dir passen. Also bestell die Helme und teste!

Die Kosten des Helmes sollten dabei nebensächlich sein!


----------



## demlak (25. August 2016)

ich kenn die dinger ja nicht.. aber wie isn das mit fullface aus dem motorsport bereich? die sind vermutlich zu schwer?


----------



## Baxter75 (25. August 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ich kenn die dinger ja nicht.. aber wie isn das mit fullface aus dem motorsport bereich? die sind vermutlich zu schwer?



Nicht nur evtl zu schwer..denke auch,das die Belüftung nicht so prall is......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko2709 (26. August 2016)

Da sieht schon heftig aus!
Auf jeden Fall scheint der Helm seine Arbeit wirklich gut gemacht zu haben!
Nimm dir dies zu Herzen und als Beispiel dass vllt zu günstige Helme hier schlimmeres mit sich gebracht hätten.

Ich besitze für normale Fahrten einen Giro Hex (Halbschale) und muss sagen dass er eine Klasse Belüftung hat.
Ist nicht unbedingt der hübscheste, aber er fühlt sich gut an.
Für Fahrten mit 1m Drops hätte ich aber diesen nicht angezogen.
Dies die Antwort Zu deiner Frage.

Nun habe ich mir einen neuen FF zugelegt und habe viele Helme ausprobiert.
Ich möchte gute Belüftung nicht missen und habe nun den IXS XULT.
Mit der Angabe von 1100g ist dieser in L/XL nicht störend.
Ich werde ihn am WE testen.
Fahrten wie du sie beschreibst werde ich nur mit diesem haben, und nicht mit der Halbschale.

Gruß, Asko.


----------



## fastdarkness (28. August 2016)

Bei den Bildern frage ich mich immer wieder wie es Leute gibt die einen Helm auf dem Rad noch ablehnen???

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und verrate mir mal die Adresse Deines Schutzengels!

Ich fahre mit dem RR einen RR Helm und auf dem MTB einen (ich glaube die richtige Bezeichnung ist) Enduro Helm. Ist der Nacken viel tiefer gezogen.
Fullface nur im Park. Ich schwitze schnell und viel und dann mit Fullfac den Berg hinauf ächzen ist nicht meines.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (28. August 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ich kenn die dinger ja nicht.. aber wie isn das mit fullface aus dem motorsport bereich? die sind vermutlich zu schwer?


Nunja, mein (günstiger) Acerbis Helm vom SM-fahren wiegt auch kaum mehr als der Giro Cypher da oben.
Auf Dauer beim Radfahren möcht ich sowas nicht am Kopf haben...
Über die Belüftung eines "Fullface" bzw. "Motocross-Helms" urteile ich nicht... 

Wenn würd ich über einen leichten, noch bezahlbaren Helm nachdenken.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/MET/Parachute-HES-Helm-Modell-2016-p48380/

Mit abnehmbarem Bügel gibts noch einen Alpina...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Alpina/King-Carapax-Helm-p42449/


----------



## Kadauz (29. August 2016)

Um auf deine Frage zu kommen:
Ich fahre prinzipiell nur bei Touren oder flachen Trails mit Halbschale. Bei allem, wo es 1-3 mal uphill und downhill geht, nehm ich den Fullface. Der kommt dann beim Uphill einfach an den Rucksack und wird dann oben am Berg angezogen. Nach den 300tf wird das Teil wieder "angebunden". Es kann dann schon sein, dass ich bei einer Ausfahrt 3mal den Helm ab- aufsetzen muss, das ist mir aber meine Sicherheit mitlerweile wert. Und da ist es mir auch egal, was "andere" Waldbesucher denken.

P.S. gut zu sehen, dass de rHelm seine Aufgabe erfüllt, den hab ich nämlich auch


----------



## duc-mo (29. August 2016)

Und wenn der FF am Rucksack hängt, was hast du dann auf dem Kopf? 

100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, selbst wenn man mit "Ritterrüstung" auf Tour ist kann einem ein Auto vor der Haustür die Vorfahrt nehmen und das war's...

Vielleicht liegt's am Alter, aber ich versuche die Geschwindigkeit inzwischen so zu wählen das ich mich immer im "Wohlfühlbereich" befinde. Auch so kommt es zu Stürzen aber bisher ist das Meiste glimpflich aus gegangen. 
Mit Protectoren bin ich tendenziell schneller unterwegs und stürze häufiger, deshalb verzichte ich auf Hometrails bewusst drauf. Bei mir funktioniert es...


----------



## Baxter75 (29. August 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Um auf deine Frage zu kommen:
> Ich fahre prinzipiell nur bei Touren oder flachen Trails mit Halbschale. Bei allem, wo es 1-3 mal uphill und downhill geht, nehm ich den Fullface. Der kommt dann beim Uphill einfach an den Rucksack und wird dann oben am Berg angezogen. Nach den 300tf wird das Teil wieder "angebunden". Es kann dann schon sein, dass ich bei einer Ausfahrt 3mal den Helm ab- aufsetzen muss, das ist mir aber meine Sicherheit mitlerweile wert. Und da ist es mir auch egal, was "andere" Waldbesucher denken.
> 
> P.S. gut zu sehen, dass de rHelm seine Aufgabe erfüllt, den hab ich nämlich auch




Auch beim Uphill sollte man nen Helm tragen ..sehe das ähnlich wie duc-mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (29. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Auch beim Uphill sollte man nen Helm tragen ..sehe das ähnlich wie duc-mo


Das mag sein, mache ich aber nicht. Da geh ich das Risiko bewusst ein. Wer mag, kann ja die Halbschale Uphill anziehen und dann für den Downhill wechseln.


----------



## demlak (29. August 2016)

Dann hier eine gegenteilige Meinung =)

Ist eine Grundsatzfrage.. und jeder hat da andere Grundsätze.. ich, z.B. fühle mich im Strassenverkehr/auf Forstwegen/etc. NOCH sicher genug. 
Das "noch" bezieht sich allerdings weniger darauf, dass mir noch eine Unfallerfahrung fehlt.. als eher darauf, dass ich davon überzeugt bin, dass ein etablieren des Helmtragens im Straßenvekehr langfristig zu noch weniger Rücksicht durch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer führen wird.
Selbstverständlich erhöht der Helm erstmal meine Sicherheit.. aber, ich denke, langfristig wird die Sicherheit dadurch eher abgebaut.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. August 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Das mag sein, mache ich aber nicht. Da geh ich das Risiko bewusst ein. Wer mag, kann ja die Halbschale Uphill anziehen und dann für den Downhill wechseln.




son quatsch ..mit 2 Helmen ...   Zeig mal bitte,was Du so fährst ,das Du unbedingt nen FF beim Downhill brauchst im Wald ....


----------



## demlak (29. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> son quatsch ..mit 2 Helmen ...   Zeig mal bitte,was Du so fährst ,das Du unbedingt nen FF beim Downhill brauchst im Wald ....



wie kann man hierbei von "brauchen"sprechen?

der typ der am mittagstisch ohnmächtig wurde und im suppenteller ertrank hätte auch eine tauchmaske samt atemgerät " brauchen" können...


----------



## Kadauz (29. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> son quatsch ..mit 2 Helmen ...   Zeig mal bitte,was Du so fährst ,das Du unbedingt nen FF beim Downhill brauchst im Wald ....


Ich weiß zwar nicht was das zur Sache tut, aber ich fahre langsam hoch und schnell bergab.  
Bei uns muss man öfters mal hochfahren, um ne Downhillstrecke runterfahren zu können. Das mach ich nur mit FF.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. August 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was das zur Sache tut, aber ich fahre langsam hoch und schnell bergab.
> Bei uns muss man öfters mal hochfahren, um ne Downhillstrecke runterfahren zu können. Das mach ich nur mit FF.




Wenn Du auf ner REINEN Downhillstrecke unterwegs bist ..siehst da ganz anders aus ..


----------



## Kadauz (29. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf ner REINEN Downhillstrecke unterwegs bist ..siehst da ganz anders aus ..


Und wenn es eine gemischste DH Strecke ist dann nicht?

Um das ganze mal zu beenden: letztlich muss jeder für sich wissen wie er sich schützt. Ich hatte halt schon auf nicht-reinen-DH-Strecken heftige Sürze, bei denen ich froh war einen FF anzuhaben. Sobald ich treten muss um vorwärts zu kommen, ist das natürlich zuviel. Bei uns gehts halt entweder 45min hoch oder 20min runter, da fällt es mir leicht, FF only unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Jesh (29. August 2016)

Also ich hab mir jetzt einige Helme bestellt. Unter anderem wider meinen alten Trail Star (hat ja gute Dienste geleistet) und dann noch mehrere Fullface Helme.
Auf zwei freu ich mich besonders. Den Giro Cipher und den O'Neal Warp. Kennt die Helme jemand?

Was die Frage angeht ob man Uphill nen Helm tragen sollte spalten sich ja bekanntlich die Meinungen. Generell wird ja auch dazu geraten generell beim Radfahren nen Helm zu tragen.. Hab sogar schon Leute mit Warnwesten gesehen. Sicher ist sicher..

Jetzt wo ich ein paar Tage über die Geschichte geschlafen hab werd ich wohl meine Fahrweise den Helmen anpassen die ich trage. Nen FF auf 50> KM Touren mitzuschleppen will ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2016)

Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mich fast überall wo es mehr als S1 war unsicher gefühlt, und auf so Touren (Harz, Alpenvorland) dann immer FF getragen; Giro Remedy.
Seit ich mich sicherer fühlte - und weil ich Uphill einmal fast einen Hitzschlag bekam mit FF auf der Rübe - fahre ich Halbschale, auch wenns S3-4 hat oder schnell ein S2 runter geballert wird.
Da darf man aber keine schläfrige Sekunde haben, und muss sich dessen bewusst sein, was man tut und fährt. Ich fahre nie mehr als 90% mit Halbschale. Wenn es in den Park geht, wo man irgendwann nicht mehr 100% konzentriert ist, oder mal etwas wagen will, immer FF!

Gestern bei 33°C im Park gings nur, weil die Strecken so kurz waren - unten sofort das Teil runter. Der Remedy ist einfach zu massiv für so Tage (1150gr). Daher versuche ich es jetzt mal mit Specialized (unter 1kg); leider passen mir die ganzen Enduro-FFs nicht, da zu klein.

Als Autofahrer weiss ich, das man andere Verkehrsteilnehmer wie sich selbst nicht als Fahrzeug wahrnimmt, sondern als Mensch.
Ob also ein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer ein Auto, Fahrrad, einen Helm auf oder nicht hat, ist für das Abdrängeln, Schneiden oder Vorfahrt nehmen unbewusst erstmal völlig egal. Daher immer mit Helm (bin schon paarmal umgefahren worden, hab aber selbst gottseidank noch keinen umgenietet. Aber man wird ja älter..).


----------



## duc-mo (29. August 2016)

Mir ging es nicht um den Uphill auf "einsamen" Forstautobahnen sondern um die Anfahrt im Straßenverkehr. Ich kenne zwei Leute die ohne Helm in der Stadt gestürzt sind und bei beiden ging's ziemlich böse aus... 

Aber das kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde den Straßenverkehr ohne Helm jedenfalls gefährlicher als eine DH Strecke mit Halbschale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (29. August 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um den Uphill auf "einsamen" Forstautobahnen sondern um die Anfahrt im Straßenverkehr. Ich kenne zwei Leute die ohne Helm in der Stadt gestürzt sind und bei beiden ging's ziemlich böse aus...
> 
> Aber das kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde den Straßenverkehr ohne Helm jedenfalls gefährlicher als eine DH Strecke mit Halbschale.


 
Is was dran, kommt aber auch immer dran wo man fährt und wie man fährt. Ich glaub zu realisieren das man als Radfahrer immer den kürzeren zieht und sich eher  den Autos unterzuordnen als auf sein Recht beharren bringt schon mal ziemlich viel.


----------



## demlak (29. August 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> *SNIP*
> sich eher  den Autos unterzuordnen als auf sein Recht beharren bringt schon mal ziemlich viel.



Sicherheit im Strassenverkehr basiert auf Gleichberechtigung.
Und diese kann nur entstehen, wenn man sich am schwächsten Glied in der Kette orientiert. Gottseidank ist die Gesetzgebung im Großen und Ganzen auch dieser Meinung. Nur leider nicht alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Chemtrail (29. August 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Das mag sein, mache ich aber nicht. Da geh ich das Risiko bewusst ein. Wer mag, kann ja die Halbschale Uphill anziehen und dann für den Downhill wechseln.



Das hatte ich auch bei der Enduro one auch so gemacht, mit 2 Helmen fahren und wechseln. mit FF war es mir zu warm, die Eierschale zu unsicher. Nur dämmerte mir im laufe des Tages dass ich mir bei einem etwaigen Sturz auf den Rücken selbigen durch die Eierschale im Rucksack verletzen könnte.

Das wäre schon ziemlich uncool. Verletzungen gerade durch den Helm (im Rucksack) zu haben.


----------



## Kadauz (29. August 2016)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch bei der Enduro one auch so gemacht, mit 2 Helmen fahren und wechseln. mit FF war es mir zu warm, die Eierschale zu unsicher. Nur dämmerte mir im laufe des Tages dass ich mir bei einem etwaigen Sturz auf den Rücken selbigen durch die Eierschale im Rucksack verletzen könnte.
> 
> Das wäre schon ziemlich uncool. Verletzungen gerade durch den Helm (im Rucksack) zu haben.


Irgendwas iss immer...


----------



## Muckal (31. August 2016)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch bei der Enduro one auch so gemacht, mit 2 Helmen fahren und wechseln. mit FF war es mir zu warm, die Eierschale zu unsicher. Nur dämmerte mir im laufe des Tages dass ich mir bei einem etwaigen Sturz auf den Rücken selbigen durch die Eierschale im Rucksack verletzen könnte.
> 
> Das wäre schon ziemlich uncool. Verletzungen gerade durch den Helm (im Rucksack) zu haben.



Abgesehen davon kenn ich das bei Enduro-Rennen so, dass man immer einen Helm auf haben muss. Ich persönlich fahre, wenn ich wirklich Spass haben will bergab mit FF und bergauf ohne 

@Baxter75 : was geht dich das Sicherheitsempfinden anderer Leute an, dass du hier Unsinn von "reiner DH" erzählst? Setzen, 6!


----------



## Chemtrail (31. August 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kenn ich das bei Enduro-Rennen so, dass man immer einen Helm auf haben muss. Ich persönlich fahre, wenn ich wirklich Spass haben will bergab mit FF und bergauf ohne
> 
> @Baxter75 : was geht dich das Sicherheitsempfinden anderer Leute an, dass du hier Unsinn von "reiner DH" erzählst? Setzen, 6!


Genau, deshalb hatte ich ja 2 Helme mit. Habe aber auch den einen oder anderen gesehen der seinen FF ausgezogen hat, wurde wohl nicht so drauf geachtet, kam mir auch etwas verarscht vor.


----------



## Muckal (31. August 2016)

Dann weißt du ja in Zukunft was zu tun ist


----------



## obachtos (31. August 2016)

Ganz aktuell: Mich hats gestern auch beim Downhill recht heftig auf denk Kopf gelegt wobei auch das Gesicht deutlichen Bodenkontakt hatte. Im (Halbschalen-)Helm ist ein solides Loch aber sonst ist zum Glück nichts tragisches passiert. Da wird einem erst so richtig bewusst wie gerne man sein Gesicht hat . Am Abend hab ich mir dann direkt den Bell Super 2R bestellt.


----------



## demlak (31. August 2016)

obachtos schrieb:


> *SNIP*
> Am Abend hab ich mir dann direkt den Bell Super 2R bestellt.


Sehr gute Idee.. die meisten vergessen, dass nicht alle Schäden an so einem Helm offensichtlich zu erkennen sind und benutzen ihn nach einem Sturz fröhlich weiter.. mit entsprechender verminderter Sicherheit durch Haarrisse, etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2016)

Naja, ein "solides Loch" ist wohl recht offensichtlich und hat nix mit einem "Haarriss" zu tun auf den du anspielst.

Ich persönlich tausche trotzdem nicht bei jedem lapidaren Sturze aus Sicherheit die Mütze. Da muss der Aufprall am Helm schon Spuren hinterlassen haben!


----------



## tombrider (31. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> son quatsch ..mit 2 Helmen ...   Zeig mal bitte,was Du so fährst ,das Du unbedingt nen FF beim Downhill brauchst im Wald ....



Was heißt schon "unbedingt"? Die schwierigen Trails sind ja gar nicht das riskante Problem. Da ist man eher langsam. Hier im Harzvorland kommt man auf flowigen Trails locker auf 50-60 km/h, auf Forststraßen ohne Probleme auf 70-80 km/h. Dafür reichen 100-200 Höhenmeter Gefälle. Selbst bei Potsdam kann man die 50-km/h-Marke auf dem Trail knacken, und da sind die "Berge" maximal 120 Meter hoch. Das Risiko eines Unfalls ist auf solchen Strecken eigentlich gering. Und deswegen trage ich keinen Fullface. Aber logisch: WENN man mit solchen Geschwindigkeiten vor einen Baum klatschen würde, dann würde man ohne Fullface vemutlich eine Menge plastischer Chirurgie brauchen.


----------



## Baxter75 (31. August 2016)

tombrider schrieb:


> Was heißt schon "unbedingt"? Die schwierigen Trails sind ja gar nicht das riskante Problem. Da ist man eher langsam. Hier im Harzvorland kommt man auf flowigen Trails locker auf 50-60 km/h, auf Forststraßen ohne Probleme auf 70-80 km/h. Dafür reichen 100-200 Höhenmeter Gefälle. Selbst bei Potsdam kann man die 50-km/h-Marke auf dem Trail knacken, und da sind die "Berge" maximal 120 Meter hoch. Das Risiko eines Unfalls ist auf solchen Strecken eigentlich gering. Und deswegen trage ich keinen Fullface. Aber logisch: WENN man mit solchen Geschwindigkeiten vor einen Baum klatschen würde, dann würde man ohne Fullface vemutlich eine Menge plastischer Chirurgie brauchen.


Was heißt für dich harzvorland,Göttinger Wald Plesse Northeim Wieter????

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tombrider (31. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Was heißt für dich harzvorland,Göttinger Wald Plesse Northeim Wieter????
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Genau dort. Hinter Herberhausen kommt man locker auf über 70 km/h, nach Reyershausen zum Freibad runter auf über 80.


----------



## Baxter75 (31. August 2016)

tombrider schrieb:


> Genau dort. Hinter Herberhausen kommt man locker auf über 70 km/h, nach Reyershausen zum Freibad runter auf über 80.


Beim Freibad kenne ichs nur bis hoch zur Plessestraße    runter nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tombrider (31. August 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Beim Freibad kenne ichs nur bis hoch zur Plessestraße    runter nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Rauf schaffe ich die 80 km/h nicht ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (31. August 2016)

Kurze Antwort auf die ursprüngliche Frage:
JA, Fullface im auch im Wald.

Längere Antwort:
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die gleiche Frage gestellt und mich letztendlich für nen FF entschieden. Ich fahre weder überdurchschnittlich gut nocht schnell, aber vor allem anfangs habe ich mich durch den Helm viel sicherer gefühlt und bin besser gefahren. ALLERDINGS trage ich ihn nur bergab und wenn es bergauf geht, dann länger am Stück, ohne flache Stücke oder wirkliche Trailanteile. Ich würde also danach gehen, was für Touren du trägst. Einen Halbschalenhelm zu haben kann ja nicht schaden, auch wenn man ihn letztendlich selten benutzt. Inzwischen würde ich mit Halbschale wahscheinlich ähnlich fahren wie mit FF, aber es gibt doch genügend Failvideos, die zeigen, dass man in allen möglichen Situationen sehr plötzlich mit dem Gesicht bremsen kann. Ich bevorzuge die Bremsung mit dem Helm. 



duc-mo schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um den Uphill auf "einsamen" Forstautobahnen sondern um die Anfahrt im Straßenverkehr. Ich kenne zwei Leute die ohne Helm in der Stadt gestürzt sind und bei beiden ging's ziemlich böse aus...
> 
> Aber das kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde den Straßenverkehr ohne Helm jedenfalls gefährlicher als eine DH Strecke mit Halbschale.



Das leuchtet ein. Allerdings scheine ich was falsch zu machen - ich wurde in meinem Leben dreimal von Autos gefahren und habe mich wahrscheinlich zehn Mal so oft auf dem MTB gemault .


----------



## Werratte (31. August 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ich kenn die dinger ja nicht.. aber wie isn das mit fullface aus dem motorsport bereich? die sind vermutlich zu schwer?


Ich hab letztes Jahr im Vinschgau beim Shuttlen noch meinen alten MX-Helm getragen.
Ging gut und war bei einem "over-the-bars" auch richtig angenehm...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2016)

Rick_Biessman schrieb:


> ...Allerdings scheine ich was falsch zu machen - ich wurde in meinem Leben dreimal von Autos gefahren und habe mich wahrscheinlich zehn Mal so oft auf dem MTB gemault .


 
Vom Auto angefahren werden ist dann oft halt auch final, da ist die Art des Helms dann wurst.


----------



## trautsichnix (31. August 2016)

kostenloser Rat von Trautsichnix Fahrstiel ändern ,kein Helm schützt vor Titanplatten in Schulter und so..


----------



## obachtos (31. August 2016)

> Sehr gute Idee.. die meisten vergessen, dass nicht alle Schäden an so einem Helm offensichtlich zu erkennen sind und benutzen ihn nach einem Sturz fröhlich weiter.. mit entsprechender verminderter Sicherheit durch Haarrisse, etc..


. 

Ne, als Haarriss geht das definitiv nicht durch:




Es ging mir auch nicht nur drum überhaupt einen neuen Helm bestellt zu haben, das ist denk ich obligatorisch. Ich find (nach diesem Sturz) die Idee des abnehmbaren Kinnschutz super. FF wäre für mich persönlich meist zu umständlich, den würde ich dann eh fast nie mitnehmen. Die Hemmschwelle den Kinnschutz dann doch noch in Rucksack zu schmeißen ist hingegen schon viel geringer. Ist vom Sicherheitsaspekt natürlich nicht das selbe, aber zumindest irgendetwas vor dem Geicht zu haben ist sicherlich keine schlechte Idee. Zumal es bei mir auch weniger gilt hohe Geschwindikeiten als mangeldes Fahrvermögen bei mittleren Geschwindigkeiten abzusichern.


----------



## xrated (31. August 2016)

tombrider schrieb:


> WENN man mit solchen Geschwindigkeiten vor einen Baum klatschen würde, dann
> würde man ohne Fullface vemutlich eine Menge plastischer Chirurgie brauchen.



Da ist dann wahrscheinlich egal was man auf hat. Wer fährt denn im Gelände so schnell?


----------



## demlak (31. August 2016)

hab nicht behauptet, dass das vorher von dir erwähnte loch ein haariss is.. =)
das war ja allgemein gehalten..


----------



## tombrider (31. August 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Da ist dann wahrscheinlich egal was man auf hat. Wer fährt denn im Gelände so schnell?



Mag bei Tempo 80 wirklich egal sein, bei Tempo 30 bis 40 wird der Unterschied im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes spürbar sein. Und das fahren wohl die allermeisten.


----------



## voon (1. September 2016)

Wie alt war dein zerbrochener Helm?


----------



## Trasul (1. September 2016)

Also ich fahr immer Fullface im Deister. Das sind Trails S1-S3 alles dabei.
Ich bin jedoch von der Fraktion die Bergauf ohne Helm fährt, ist jedoch nichts technisches (Forstautobahn) und ich bin (auf Grund meiner Kondition) in Schneckentempo unterwegs.
Bevor es Bergab geht, brauch ich eh immer eine Sauerstoffpause. Also wird dann auch gleich der Helm vom Rucksack genommen und aufgesetzt.
Ohne fühle ich mich viel zu unsicher, ich fahr jedoch auch noch nicht lange.

Hab den Bluegrass Brave, ist nicht der leichteste, oder best belüftete. Trotzdem hab ich nichts zu bemängeln. Im Park hab ich den auch bei höheren Temperaturen im Lift auf, bei 30° wird er dann aber in der Sonne doch recht schnell ausgezogen  Aber das macht der Kumpel mit seinem MET Parachute nun auch nicht groß anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obachtos (1. September 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Wie alt war dein zerbrochener Helm?



Falls du mich gemeint hast, der war ca. 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## lordbritannia (7. September 2016)

ich kann die Diskussion gut nachvollziehen und fühle mich mit meiner Bell Super Halbschale nicht mehr wirklich sicher. Die Räder werden immer potenter und die Geschwindigkeiten höher... Daher habe ich mich jetzt schon mal durch das Helm Sortiment gekauft und jede Menge Retouren zurückgeschickt.

Kopfumfang 61cm!
Urge Archi Enduro - zu klein aber geiler Helm (bei alltricks für 80€!!)
Urge Archi Enduro RR - wieder zu klein aber geiler Helm
Uvex Jakkly - zu klein und so richtig war ich nicht begeistert. Aber der Helm scheint kein schlechter zu sein
Super 2R habe ich beim Kumpel probiert und der passt! Aber von der Sicherheit ist das nur ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung...außerdem möchte ich gerne mal was anderes fahren als die Bell Schalen
MET Paraschute - wahrscheinlich guter Helm, aber gefällt mir nicht.

Momentan warte ich auf den Giro Switchblade. Parallel habe ich mir den IXS Xult für agressive Downhills und Bikepark gekauft. Kommt diesen Samstag...wenn der bei normalen Fahrten und im Uphill nicht super warm ist, dann spare ich mir vielleicht den Twitter (Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz)

Ich werde bestenfalls 2-3 Helme haben und abhängig vom Einsatz tragen.


----------



## Jesh (7. September 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Momentan warte ich auf den Giro Switchblade. .


 
Hab den Helm auf der Eurobike gesehen. Design ist absolut Top und der Kinnbügel ist auch super leicht abzunehmen. Beim BellS2r geht das um einiges schwerer und  er macht von der Stabilität her auch nen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## Chemtrail (7. September 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> ich kann die Diskussion gut nachvollziehen und fühle mich mit meiner Bell Super Halbschale nicht mehr wirklich sicher. Die Räder werden immer potenter und die Geschwindigkeiten höher... Daher habe ich mich jetzt schon mal durch das Helm Sortiment gekauft und jede Menge Retouren zurückgeschickt.
> 
> Kopfumfang 61cm!
> Urge Archi Enduro - zu klein aber geiler Helm (bei alltricks für 80€!!)
> ...



Hi,

ich will ja jetzt nicht den übertriebenen Moralapostel geben aber wäre es nicht besser einfach in einem Geschäft Helme anzuprobieren und dann ggf zu kaufen auch wenn er 10-20€ mehr kostet?

Bei den ganzen Retouren die heutzutage hin und hergeschickt werden könnte man meinen dass es schon al erweitertes lager gilt wenn ein Großteil der Ware permanent unterwegs ist. gleichzeitig machen aber immer alle einen auf Umweltschutz.

Beim Met Parachute stört mich dass ein großer teil des Hinterkopfs ungeschützt ist.

Wenn du jetzt irgendwo in der Eifel, Rheinland Pfalz oder einem vergleichbaren öden, toten, lebensfeindlichen Ort wohnst kann ich es noch halbwegs verstehen.


----------



## lordbritannia (8. September 2016)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will ja jetzt nicht den übertriebenen Moralapostel geben aber wäre es nicht besser einfach in einem Geschäft Helme anzuprobieren und dann ggf zu kaufen auch wenn er 10-20€ mehr kostet?
> 
> ...


Bin ich voll bei dir! Ich hasse es im Internet zu bestellen und dann zu retournieren....Nur wo gibt es den so einen Laden? Bei mir in der Gegend kennen die "Bikeshops" noch nicht einmal Dichtmilch für die Reifen. Der letzte Besitzer dachte ich würde ihn verarschen.... Aber eine E-Bike für Rentner bekommst du an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Chemtrail (8. September 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Bin ich voll bei dir! Ich hasse es im Internet zu bestellen und dann zu retournieren....Nur wo gibt es den so einen Laden? Bei mir in der Gegend kennen die "Bikeshops" noch nicht einmal Dichtmilch für die Reifen. Der letzte Besitzer dachte ich würde ihn verarschen.... Aber eine E-Bike für Rentner bekommst du an jeder Ecke.



Ja das meinte ich ja, manchmal ist es wirklich schwer mangels geeigneten Händlern lokal zu kaufen, vor allem wenn man auf dem Land lebt. Da zahlenmäßig die meisten Menschen in Ballungsräumen leben sollten auch die meisten Menschen Zugang zu einem geeigneten Händler haben.

Aber es ist ja auch ein Unterschied ob du etwas bestellst von dem du weißt dass du es brauchst oder ob du etwas anprobieren willst.

Meinen letzten Helm habe ich z.b spontan im Shop am Bikepark Serfauss gekauft, es war gerade die Gelegenheit mehrere anzuprobieren und die habe ich dann auch genutzt.


----------



## mpmarv (8. September 2016)

Bei längeren Fahrten ohne anspruchsvolle Trails fahre ich eine Halbschale. Wenn mal ein Trail dazwischen ist, kann man ja das Tempo zügeln. Aber hier gehts ja mehr darum die Tour zu fahren und nicht irgendwo schnell runter zu kommen.

Sobald der Trail so ist, dass man ihn als ungeübter Fahrer nicht mehr fahren kann, immer FF!


----------



## duc-mo (8. September 2016)

Seltsame Logik... Wenn der Trails so anspruchsvoll ist, das ich ihn nicht befahren kann, dann schiebe ich und brauche eigentlich gar keinen Helm... 
Und wenn ich so einen Trails langsam und kontrolliert befahre dann reicht mit die Halbschale.

Für mich steht und fällt das Thema mit der Geschwindigkeit und dem abgeleiteten Sicherheitsgefühl. 
Wenn ich darauf aus bin mit High Speed Drops und Tables zu springen, dann würde ich mich mit FF wohler fühlen und wer meint das ein FF auch auf einer "normalen" Enduro Tour nötig ist, der soll halt einen aufsetzen.


----------



## Thebike69 (8. September 2016)

Fahre seit dem Stellrad def. an meinem Bell Super nur noch den MET Parachute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (8. September 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Seltsame Logik... Wenn der Trails so anspruchsvoll ist, das ich ihn nicht befahren kann, dann schiebe ich und brauche eigentlich gar keinen Helm...
> Und wenn ich so einen Trails langsam und kontrolliert befahre dann reicht mit die Halbschale.
> 
> Für mich steht und fällt das Thema mit der Geschwindigkeit und dem abgeleiteten Sicherheitsgefühl.
> Wenn ich darauf aus bin mit High Speed Drops und Tables zu springen, dann würde ich mich mit FF wohler fühlen und wer meint das ein FF auch auf einer "normalen" Enduro Tour nötig ist, der soll halt einen aufsetzen.


ich glaube es gibt mit der Halbschale und dem FF immer eine Grauzone wo jede Kategorie grenzwertig ist. Technische Trials, schnell oder mit Sprüngen will man den FF, aber spätestens beim Anstieg wünscht du dir die Schale zurück. Ich habe lieber ein wenig mehr Sicherheit dabei. Früher bin ich Motorrad auch nie mit Halbschale gefahren. Beim Helm bleibt es ja auch nicht, was ist mit Protektoren? d30? Panzer? Armschoner? Rückerpanzer? Da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher was ich fahren soll.


----------



## tombrider (8. September 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Bei längeren Fahrten ohne anspruchsvolle Trails fahre ich eine Halbschale. Wenn mal ein Trail dazwischen ist, kann man ja das Tempo zügeln. Aber hier gehts ja mehr darum die Tour zu fahren und nicht irgendwo schnell runter zu kommen.
> 
> Sobald der Trail so ist, dass man ihn als ungeübter Fahrer nicht mehr fahren kann, immer FF!



Kann ich so auch nur teilweise nachvollziehen. Die schwierigsten Trails fährt man ja ganz langsam und besonders aufmerksam runter und ist auf einen Abgang gedanklich vorbereitet. Sofern es nicht felsig ist oder neben einem tief runtergeht, ist die Aufprallenergie wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich hoch. Und die Gefahr, mit dem Gesicht irgendwo gegenzuklatschen auch nicht. Tempo 40 auf einer Forststraße ist mittelschwer langweilig und für jeden Anfänger kein Problem, kann aber böse enden, falls man die Kontrolle verliert und mit dem Gesicht auf dem Schotter bremst, oder noch schlimmer vor einen Baum prallt.


----------



## mpmarv (9. September 2016)

Plakativer...
Wenn ich nach der Arbeit auf Schotterwegen, Feldwegen & Pfaden im Wald (keine technischen, steilen, wurzeligen, steinigen Geschichten, einfach ERDBODEN) in der Ebene mit meinem Enduro fahre und dabei selten die 23km/h überschreite, trage ich eine Halbschale. 

Ansonsten immer FF. 

Sehe da kein Logikproblem.


----------



## lordbritannia (9. September 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Plakativer...
> Wenn ich nach der Arbeit auf Schotterwegen, Feldwegen & Pfaden im Wald (keine technischen, steilen, wurzeligen, steinigen Geschichten, einfach ERDBODEN) in der Ebene mit meinem Enduro fahre und dabei selten die 23km/h überschreite, trage ich eine Halbschale.
> 
> Ansonsten immer FF.
> ...


das sehe ich ganz ähnlich! Gute Beschreibung! Was für einen Oberkörperschutz benutzt du denn?

Was macht ihr denn zum Thema Neck brace? Ist FF ohne Neck brace nicht gefährlich?


----------



## mpmarv (10. September 2016)

Trage immer Weste. Rucksack mit Protektor ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, habe ich lang gefahren. Aber den meisten fliegt der Rucksack eh weg oder rutscht hoch /beim Sturz/
Gegen Schulter kann man nicht viel machen, Ellbogen könnte man noch tragen. Schränkt mich aber sehr ein.


----------



## duc-mo (10. September 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Plakativer...
> Wenn ich nach der Arbeit auf Schotterwegen, Feldwegen & Pfaden im Wald (keine technischen, steilen, wurzeligen, steinigen Geschichten, einfach ERDBODEN) in der Ebene mit meinem Enduro fahre und dabei selten die 23km/h überschreite, trage ich eine Halbschale.



Mal unabhängig vom Helm... Wofür brauchts bei solchen Wegen bitte ein Enduro??? Oder anders gefragt, braucht Mutti mit dem eBike auch einen FF, weil das Ding ja über 23kmh fährt??? 

Sorry, aber deiner "Logik" kann ich nicht folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (10. September 2016)

Ich hab kein anderes MTB mehr und der Downhiller tritt sich echt noch schlechter


----------



## lordbritannia (23. September 2016)

habe endlich den Helm gefunden!! Seid gestern habe ich den Giro Switchblade in schwarz und bin begeistert, dass es für meinen Dickschädel doch einen Helm gibt. Passt super, total bequem. Der Kinnschutz ist genial gelöst und der Helm ist ein richtiger DH Helm. Das heisst, ich brauche keinen klassischen DH für den Bikepark zu kaufen. 

Morgen fahre ich die erste 5 Std Tour mit etlichen Uphills, mal schauen was ich dann sage..

hier ein paar Bilder, wenn auch nicht die Besten....


----------



## duc-mo (23. September 2016)

Ohne den Kinnbügel gleicht der Helm einem Skihelm. Aktuell sind die Temperaturen ja eher mäßig, da funktioniert das bestimmt, aber wenns mal richtig warm wird... Auch ohne Kinnbügel kommst du da bestimmt ordentlich ins Schwitzen kommen. Berichte mal!


----------



## lordbritannia (23. September 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ohne den Kinnbügel gleicht der Helm einem Skihelm. Aktuell sind die Temperaturen ja eher mäßig, da funktioniert das bestimmt, aber wenns mal richtig warm wird... Auch ohne Kinnbügel kommst du da bestimmt ordentlich ins Schwitzen kommen. Berichte mal!


das ist richtig. Sieht aus wie ein alter Moto Helm....finde ich aber eigentlich ganz cool... und klar -> Sicherheit vs. Schwitzen.... ich hoffe die Giro Jungs haben nicht 3 Jahre umsonst an dem Helmchen gebastelt...


----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2016)

Ja, das interessiert mich auch. Wobei der Switchblade ja ein Fullface mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel ist, während die anderen Helme (Bell, Uvex, etc) alles nur Halbschalen mit zusätzlichem Kinnbügel sind.
Mit den abgedeckten Ohren könnte das schon ziemlich schwitzig werden. Willst du nicht mal ne Runde in den Süden fahren?


----------



## Kadauz (28. September 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> habe endlich den Helm gefunden!! Seid gestern habe ich den Giro Switchblade in schwarz und bin begeistert, dass es für meinen Dickschädel doch einen Helm gibt. Passt super, total bequem. Der Kinnschutz ist genial gelöst und der Helm ist ein richtiger DH Helm. Das heisst, ich brauche keinen klassischen DH für den Bikepark zu kaufen.
> 
> Morgen fahre ich die erste 5 Std Tour mit etlichen Uphills, mal schauen was ich dann sage..
> 
> ...



Schön dass er dir gut passt, aber mit einem richtigen Downhillhelm hat dieser nicht viel gemeinsam. Allein schon die Befestigung des Kinnbügels am Helm schenkt mir wenig Vertrauen. Auch das Bild, das den Helm von innen zeigt, offenbart eine ganz normale Styropor Konstruktion, wie bei der Halbschale auch.
Den Unterschied merkt man extrem, wenn Du mal mit nem "richtigen" Downhillhelm stütrzt. Während Du bei Deinem Giro bei nem Sturz ordentlich Kopfschmerzen haben wirst, und die Konstruktion bricht, merkst Du bei nem DH-Helm nichts, und zerstört ist er in den meisten Fällen auch nicht.

Mein Fazit: Für Enduro-Einsätze auf jeden Fall ein schöner Kompromiss, für Bikepark würde ich persönlich doch einen ordentlichen FF empfehlen.


----------



## tackleberry (28. September 2016)

Moin, 

was für ein Modell war der zerstörte Helm?


----------



## Rainer-75 (2. Oktober 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> habe endlich den Helm gefunden!! Seid gestern habe ich den Giro Switchblade in schwarz und bin begeistert, dass es für meinen Dickschädel doch einen Helm gibt. Passt super, total bequem. Der Kinnschutz ist genial gelöst und der Helm ist ein richtiger DH Helm. Das heisst, ich brauche keinen klassischen DH für den Bikepark zu kaufen.
> 
> Morgen fahre ich die erste 5 Std Tour mit etlichen Uphills, mal schauen was ich dann sage..
> 
> ...


Und wie macht sich der Helm auf längeren Touren? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Oktober 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Schön dass er dir gut passt, aber mit einem richtigen Downhillhelm hat dieser nicht viel gemeinsam. Allein schon die Befestigung des Kinnbügels am Helm schenkt mir wenig Vertrauen. Auch das Bild, das den Helm von innen zeigt, offenbart eine ganz normale Styropor Konstruktion, wie bei der Halbschale auch.
> Den Unterschied merkt man extrem, wenn Du mal mit nem "richtigen" Downhillhelm stütrzt. Während Du bei Deinem Giro bei nem Sturz ordentlich Kopfschmerzen haben wirst, und die Konstruktion bricht, merkst Du bei nem DH-Helm nichts, und zerstört ist er in den meisten Fällen auch nicht.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Für Enduro-Einsätze auf jeden Fall ein schöner Kompromiss, für Bikepark würde ich persönlich doch einen ordentlichen FF empfehlen.


Es ist ein Helm, der die Downhill Zertifizierung hat. Punkt. Was meinst du denn was für ein Material innnerhalb eines DH Helm ist? Pures Carbon? Ich habe mal gelernt, dass ein guter Helm bei einem fetten Sturz brechen sollte, ansonsten geht die Energie ja nicht in den Helm. Die Energie geht dann direkt auf den Schädel. Ich sehe den Giro auch nicht als Ersatz für Downhill Racer, sondern als Erweiterung für Enduro Racer. Der Giro wird schließlich von Richie Rude in der EWS gefahren. Aaron Gwin wird den Helm nicht anfassen, das ist schon klar.

Erfahrung zum Helm:
Ich habe den Helm jetzt bereits mehrere Stunde mit Goggle gefahren und bin vollkommen begeistert. Es war allerdings immer zwischen 10-15 Grad und manchmal habe ich mir einen wärmeren Helm gewünscht (oder ne dünne Mütze drunter). Der Helm ist total bequem, gut belüftet, vor allem an den Ohren. Goggle passt und man kann die Goggle auch genial unter das Visier klemmen, sehr geil!

Ware damit im Bikepark und habe mich deutlich sicherer gefühlt. Bergauf habe ich noch nicht so viele Erfahrung, aber ich würde behaupten, wenn es wirklich warm ist im Sommer (plus 30 Grad) dann fahre ich den Helm nicht auf Touren, sondern wieder die Halbschale. Ich bin allerdings noch nicht überzeugt, ob man den Kinnbügel überhaupt abmacht. Ein Kumpel hat den MET Parachute gekauft, welcher deutlich leichter und luftiger ist. Der Giro wirkt deutlich stabiler und sicherer. Ich glaube auch beim Giro kann man den Kinnbügel einfach dranlassen, es sei denn man fährt lange bergauf bei hohen Temperaturen. Mal schauen.

Fazit: Der Giro erweitert den Einsatz zu härteren Abfahrten, ist super bequem und sehr geil designed. Super Features wie Goggle unterhalb des Visier klemmen, sind wirklich durchdacht. Kein Ersatz für DH Helm, aber auch nicht wirklich für wirklich heisse Tage mit vielen Höhenkilometer geeignet (Das ist aber noch keine Erfahrung, sondern meine Einschätzung). Sinn für den ständigen Wechsel des Kinnbügels stelle ich auch nochmal in Frage, vor allem weiß ich nicht wohin mit dem Bügel.

Würde ich ihn wieder kaufen: Ja! Er ist für die Nische härterer Enduro Einsatz gedacht (Steile Trails/Rockig/Bikepark). Genau hier fehlt mir bei der Halbschale die Sicherheit und bei DH Helmen die Belüftung.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Oktober 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Sinn für den ständigen Wechsel des Kinnbügels stelle ich auch nochmal in Frage, vor allem weiß ich nicht wohin mit dem Bügel.


An den Rucksack, wie bei allen Helmen mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

